

Ask HN: When is crowdsourced funding viable? - sueders100

Diasopra has raised more than $100,000 with crowdsourced funding. Is it just that all the stars aligned for them and that caused the outpouring of donations or is it possible to reliably fund projects this way?<p>http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/196017994/diaspora-the-personally-controlled-do-it-all-distr
======
alttab
I would imagine its possible as long as you keep the faith, show progress, and
don't promise too much.

